# Supply of Goods and Services Act 1982



## GINGER-TAZ (Feb 17, 2010)

For those of you who are in the same situation as I am and do not have the time to run off to the shops everytime we need anything from a pair of shoes to reptile food I suggest you read up on the following.

THE SUPPLY OF GOODS AND SERVICES ACT 1982

As I ordered goods off of a company on the internet (live reptile food) on 1st March, noticing orders placed before 14.00 will be despatched on the same day and also offering a 24 hour delivery service, I decided to order from that website.

Today 3rd March) and at 08.30 almost 48 hours later I am still wating for my order to reach me, depite the claims on the companies website.

A disclaimer has been placed on the website in relation to delivery, BUT, it is the responsibility of the selling company / business to ensure that the services they provide are adheared too.

I will wait until 10.30 before contacting them by phone, I would also like to point out I was in the retail sector for over 20 years so I am well aware of a customers rights and the responsibility held by any seller.

Good job I live just a 5 minute drive from a Reptile shop, managed to get there just before they closed last night to ensure my Beardies had live food to eat, buying in bulk I am looking to reduce my food bill, not working if the damn delivery does not turn up on time.

It will be interesting to see if (as I have experienced previously) the company attempts to claim a different order date and time, this can be proven with my bank card acknowledgment and the original order I printed off seconds after placing the order.

Mmmmm, ??? are my Beardies going to be as dead as the live food if it arrives, drives me mad..

:censor: :crazy::cussing: :2wallbang: :banghead:


----------



## GINGER-TAZ (Feb 17, 2010)

Contacted the company and they now claim that live food is sent direct from their suppliers and therefore 48 hrs delivery service.

There is *NO* information in relation to this on their website that I can find, therefore they are still liable for any delivery being recieved by the customer *WITHIN* the 24 hour deliver service they offer on their website.

More so they are also responsibly and liable for any delivery NOT being recieved in that time scale, it is the contract (through purchase of goods) I hold as a customer with this particular company that is important here.

It is NOT my responsibility or agreement in any way in relation to the delivery company used, a contract exsists between them and the company I have ordered goods from and it remains the companies obligation to ensure they are adhearing to the order and their delivery service is providing just that (a delivery service) 

In this case the company invovled has a legal obligation to include ALL delivery details within the terms and conditions, whether the order is delivered by a third party or not, (in this case the suppliers)

Still wating for my order, still Beardies are hungry and as per the companies website details I order the required products in good time in order for this to be delivered to me within the 24 hour delivery period and on an arranged day off from work.

Drives me mad that services as simple as this can not get things right.


----------



## Caz (May 24, 2007)

I bet their teleport machine is on the blink so they had to send them by Royal Mail.
SGS Act mentions 'reasonable' time in the act rather than delivery by Star Trek transporter.

Here's a little section from the guidence notes for the Act:
_There is no general obligation on traders to deliver goods within anything other than a reasonable time. It is likely that the courts would interpret the delivery time quoted as being an approximate period for delivery._

I have heard though that there have been wonderful advances recently in teleporting and quantum physics so fingers crossed for your beardies in the future!

(Perhaps you should take a 15 min' walk rather than a 5 min' drive to your local reptile shop and mull over the principles of quantum mechanics?)

HTH


----------



## GINGER-TAZ (Feb 17, 2010)

On the same note, if a supplier or company states a set time period, I,E in this case 24 hour delivery then that should be adheared too, no mention of a 48 hour period is shown on the website and no mention of the live food being delivered via a third party (suppliers).

Maybe as I have been in retail for over 20 years, companies should hark back to the good old days where "Customer Service" meant just that.


----------



## lukendaniel (Jan 10, 2007)

dont cry its only been 48 hours. it could be stuck in the post



daniel


----------



## Meko (Apr 29, 2007)

i'd hand deliver them, shove them up your arse and tell you to f*^K off, i don't think anybody wants or deserves a customer like you.


----------



## gtm (Jan 23, 2008)

GINGER-TAZ said:


> On the same note, if a supplier or company states a set time period, I,E in this case 24 hour delivery then that should be adheared too, no mention of a 48 hour period is shown on the website and no mention of the live food being delivered via a third party (suppliers).
> 
> Maybe as I have been in retail for over 20 years, companies should hark back to the good old days where "Customer Service" meant just that.


They may have made *Time the Essence of the Contract* by specifying a certain period of time - have you checked the T's and C's? Technically, that's a fundamental breach of the contract entitling you to repudiate the agreement.

At the end of the day its a few £'s worth of locusts - I wouldn't waste my time on it.


----------



## LFBP-NEIL (Apr 23, 2005)

Meko said:


> i'd hand deliver them, shove them up your arse and tell you to f*^K off, i don't think anybody wants or deserves a customer like you.


:notworthy: thank you for making me smile!

by the way we are not the company in question, we pack all our own livefoods and despatch up until 5pm although we do officially cut off at 12pm to cover our backs on the days when its really busy and the 4.59pm order cant get picked and packed in time, 

99.9% of our orders go out on time
93% get delivered by royal mail next day
the rest usually arrive within four working days, 

You will find this to be the same with most livefood companies - its the Royal Mail that let us down.


----------



## snickers (Aug 15, 2007)

> Maybe as I have been in retail for over 20 years, companies should hark
> back to the good old days where "Customer Service" meant just that.

They have no business keeping you waiting over a day for the stuff to arrive. I think you should talk to a solicitor and take it to the small claims court - NOW


----------



## GINGER-TAZ (Feb 17, 2010)

Hey Miko (the intelligent ???????) love your comments, 

(“”I’d hand deliver them, shove them up your arse and tell you to f*^k off, I don’t think anybody wants or deserves a customer like you””)

The issue was in relation to the need for me to take time off of work and ending up spending the whole damn day waiting for a delivery that did not turn up, you have NO IDEA of my career or the commitment I have to put in. I work with the elderly and those with mental health problems, having to support residents and family alike, also dealing with end of life issues and I take my career seriously.

(Seems to me with your reply you need some counselling for yourself sad man / BOY)

FACT BEING FACT, if a company specifically states a time period for delivery THEY ARE, legal bound to keep to this, and it is their responsibility to sort out the courier service whether they know it or not, my contract of purchase is with the seller NOT the delivery service or products suppliers.

24 hour delivery is advertised on their website and this should be adhered too, it was only when I phoned them did they tell me the live food would be delivered from another sources and would take up to 48 hours, IF I wanted to take the issue further then the Trading Standards would be very interested. 

Seems to me by your comment above Miko that you may have had a poor upbringing, or were you dropped on your head as a retard child, or maybe your boyfriend does not give you enough, or maybe you are simply a dysfunctional head case,.

Grow the F**K up BOY, it’s because of people like you, your comments and your “couldn’t care less attitude” that this country is going down the shitter.

Seems to me with all your post “sad boy” you have too much time on your hands (get a life pretty boy), or are you just sexually frustrated. 

Don’t take on those who are more intelligent than you or know the law, or you could find some one taking a large chunk out of your bank account one day,.

Order did arrive 24 hours LATE, live food was in perfect condition, will I buy from that company again, OH NO, found a company who can guarantee 24 hr delivery, COOL


----------



## Meko (Apr 29, 2007)

GINGER-TAZ said:


> Hey Miko (the intelligent ???????) love your comments,
> 
> (“”I’d hand deliver them, shove them up your arse and tell you to f*^k off, I don’t think anybody wants or deserves a customer like you””)
> 
> ...


 
not sure why you felt you had to pm it me as well, maybe it's your superior intelligence? but, as i stated in that; i'm not going to read your inane chundering and before you try and claim you're more intelligent than a potato waffle, at least get my name right.


----------



## gtm (Jan 23, 2008)

GINGER-TAZ said:


> FACT BEING FACT, if a company specifically states a time period for delivery THEY ARE, legal bound to keep to this, and it is their responsibility to sort out the courier service whether they know it or not, my contract of purchase is with the seller NOT the delivery service or products suppliers.
> 
> 24 hour delivery is advertised on their website and this should be adhered too, it was only when I phoned them did they tell me the live food would be delivered from another sources and would take up to 48 hours, IF I wanted to take the issue further then the Trading Standards would be very interested.


Technically the 1st paragraph is correct but have you heard of the 'De Minimis' principle? No court is the land is going to be in the slightest bit interested in a silly little dispute about a few £'s worth of live food that turned up a day late. Trading Standards aren't going to be interested either.


----------



## Meko (Apr 29, 2007)

Is the 'technically' part that the supply has to do what's possible at their end to ensure the next day delivery is adhered to?
IE if they can prove that they shipped the goods, the correct way and with plenty of time to be delivered within the stated period, then they've fulfilled their obligation and it's down to the delivery company?

He's only whinging because he took a day off work to take delivery of some livefood.. sorry, but who does that???


----------



## Swans (Oct 24, 2007)

Meko said:


> He's only whinging because he took a day off work to take delivery of some livefood.. sorry, but who does that???


Quite. Especially considering he mentioned he has a place that can supply his live foods just 5 mins away!


----------



## Meko (Apr 29, 2007)

and he's just pm'ed me calling me a retard because i didn't know he called me Miko on purpose... apparently it's a foreign cartoon character?

he's worked in retail for 20 years but still watches cartoons. Although to be fair.. stacking shelves is 'working in retail'


----------



## gtm (Jan 23, 2008)

Meko said:


> Is the 'technically' part that the supply has to do what's possible at their end to ensure the next day delivery is adhered to?
> IE if they can prove that they shipped the goods, the correct way and with plenty of time to be delivered within the stated period, then they've fulfilled their obligation and it's down to the delivery company?
> 
> He's only whinging because he took a day off work to take delivery of some livefood.. sorry, but who does that???


Predicated on the OP paying for the goods & delivery then he is technically correct to argue that if they promise to deliver on day x & fail to do so then the supplier will be in breach of contract. However, it's something so petty I can't be arsed to waste any more time on it :gasp:


----------



## Meko (Apr 29, 2007)

he is ginger though so he's angry at the world


----------



## Dave-Flames (Sep 20, 2006)

Meko said:


> he is ginger though so he's angry at the world


 
Insert ginger joke here............................................................


----------

